# Colonoscopy Last Week, Diverticulosis & Now Green Stool



## surfboar (Oct 3, 2002)

Hey guys,My primary doc decided that it was time for me to have another colonoscopy. I had one 5 years ago and it was normal. I have had chronic constipation and predominately lower left sided abdominal pain (sigmoid colon).I went to a different GI doc for the colonoscopy and after it was over, the nurse told me that I had diverticulosis although I hav no idea to what extent. I have an appt. with the GI doc tommorow to discuss the results.Now after the colonoscopy last week, I have had nothing but dark green stools, poorly formed and full of mucous....all very gross and foul smelling. The color is certainly not the result of what I am eating as my diet is pretty bland and has been the same normal diet I have followed before. I did some research and green stools are supposedly not a concern and are either the result of diet or of rapid colon transit and the green is bile that hasn't had the time to "darken" in the colon. Is this normal after a colonoscopy? I don't remember this from my last one. BTW, I am still constipated and have only had 3 BM's since the procedure a week ago. Funny thing was that the first BM was about 48 hours after the procedure. It woke me up in the middle of the night with extreme lower left sided pain. I pooped for literally an hour and must have lost 5 pounds. How could I have that much in me 48 hours after being totally cleaned out before the colonoscopy? So many questions..... I am not thrilled with the GI doc since I met with him a few days prior to the colonoscopy and showed him my breath test results (very high methane content) and he told me he never heard of such a thing and "really doesn't have time to keep up on IBS research". I will update tommorow after the appointment.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

I remember my movements being different after the colonoscopy. I think mine were actualy normal for the 1st time in quite a while.I associated this with being cleaned out.I know several peeps who have diverticulitus and take meds and watch what they eat and are fine. No seeds, popcorn, corn etc stuff like that.Good luck and hope they answer all your questions tomorrow.Take careKat


----------



## 19604 (May 15, 2006)

Good luck with the new diagnosis. The green stool comes from something you eat. I was concerned once too until i found out why---- i only had it when i drank an energy drink like Red Bull.


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

most of the time green stools are not from what you eat. Its bile that has gone threw your system so quickly that it hasn't had time to reabsorb and it comes out very green. Its very caustic and can burn your tush and therefore send you colon into spasms. I deal with Bile-salt D all the time.


----------



## surfboar (Oct 3, 2002)

Aphrodite and Twocups, you are both correct. According to my research dietary substances like licorice and rapid transit which leaves the bile mostly unchanged are the two main reasons for green stool. I have never been accused of rapid transit with my 3 or so bowelmovements a week. But maybe the lingering effects of the colonoscopy prep (Halflytely in my case) was to move the newly consumed food through the system far faster than normal. On the other hand, it could have a coloring effect, it was a nasty yellow color.


----------



## 13540 (Aug 18, 2005)

but three bowell movments in a week is normal for some!!And just like three bowell movments a day can be normal for some its all diffrent with people i would worry if i didnt go for seven days are more thats what my gi doc told me!


----------



## 13540 (Aug 18, 2005)

mine was nasty yellow and bloody for a few days after colonscopy with biopys!


----------



## surfboar (Oct 3, 2002)

Well, I went to the GI doc for the follow up appointment and he confirmed the diverticulosis, but then told me that that wouldn'y be causing my constipation abd pain. I suppose the diverticuli are a RESULT of the constipation.My record for constipation was 16 days. I ended up in the ER and had to be flushed out. I was completely full of sh*t.....LOL.The GI doc was zero help on treating IBS or my symptoms. He said to eat more fiber and not worry about it.......duh. I read somewhere that 30% of GI doctor patients are there for IBS and yet I can't find even one that will even acknowledge the research and possible treatments. How can you just tell 30% of your patients "I don't know" or worse, "see a psychologist". Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------

